# Karcher K4 Full Control Pressure Washer - £100 New



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

In my local Asda today in Stockton & they are selling Karcher K4 Full Control Pressure Washer's for the reduced price of a £100

Always had Nilfisk PW's so wondering whether it worth a go


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Damn, that's cheap considering it £80 just for a replacement trigger gun for one of them


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

That's the same one as mine:thumb: great bit of kit. Just replaced the hose with a 15m Quashers one for £53 delivered:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Going to go and get one in the morning :thumb:

Just checked on the Karcher Refurb site & they want £100 for a refurbed one
http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/prod...sionshopping&gclid=CLXA0Y6C_s8CFVTGGwod2XsAVQ


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

That is a bargain! I've got a trusty k3 which is 4 years old, but at that price it would be rude not to upgrade :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Look like a good buy, I presume Asda don't want to be left with a discontinued product on their shelves.

Chris


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Got one ! :thumb:





Summit Detailing said:


> I presume Asda don't want to be left with a discontinued product on their shelves.
> 
> Chris


I thought Karcher only introduced the full control range in 2016?
http://pressurewasherreviewer.co.uk/karcher-k4-full-control-home-pressure-washer-review-2016/


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Can i ask you guys who own the Karcher Full Control models if they work OK with an AutoBrite type foam lance and older Karcher accessories?

I have an older Karcher K4 Eco and looking at it next to the K4 Full Control in Halfords, i noticed the Full Control lances have a similar, but slightly different connector to the older models. 

The connector is about 1/4" shorter and the locating lugs are chamfered instead of having square shoulders - i am wondering if this is used to automatically detect and trigger the Full Control functionality ?


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Just took delivery of my K5 from the outlet. £285 reduced to £145
You'll never guess what I'm doing this weekend!


A few days ago they had K4's for £80 but they weren't the full control models. The K5 I got sold out pretty quick.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

What does the 'full control' actually do?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamesrt2004 (Sep 22, 2016)

Estoril-5 said:


> What does the 'full control' actually do?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


One of the attachments 'twists' and alters the output of the pressure washer.

That's literally it haha, I have the K7 and was expecting like an actual dial I could durn on the PW. Nope, just the ONE lance attachment.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I know,real ermmm intuitive isn't it...lol

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

So just a bit of a gimmick then


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Estoril-5 said:


> What does the 'full control' actually do?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Haven't used mine yet but it looks very gimicky. Think it's just an LED on the handle that tells you what the (manually adjusted) pressure is best suited to.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

The clearance prices are probably just to clear existing stocks, the new ranges are coming into store now including a k2 full control variant, but the k4 full control model is not discontinued.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

GleemSpray said:


> Can i ask you guys who own the Karcher Full Control models if they work OK with an AutoBrite type foam lance and older Karcher accessories?
> 
> I have an older Karcher K4 Eco and looking at it next to the K4 Full Control in Halfords, i noticed the Full Control lances have a similar, but slightly different connector to the older models.
> 
> The connector is about 1/4" shorter and the locating lugs are chamfered instead of having square shoulders - i am wondering if this is used to automatically detect and trigger the Full Control functionality ?


I wondered about that too when I got mine, although the Lances and Extensions have a different fitting, the Trigger Gun is universal and therefore will take the old style Foam Lance and fittings

The Control adjustment only works on some of the Lances.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

The K5 I've just got only came with the vario lance.
I had one of those for my K2 and it was rubbish, I ended up going back to the basic lance.
Haven't had a chance to use the K5 but is the vario lance for that better than the K2 one? Or will i be keeping the basic lance from the K2 on my K5?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Aha, right, so it looks like the new style fitting is what triggers the Full Control features and the display on the trigger gun.

If you connect an accessory with the old style connector, you just get full pressure i guess? 

I am not sure how much use the Full Control would be to me. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Used the K5 today for the first time. It's literally just a light on the hand gun that changes depending on what you've set the vario lance to.
The vario lance is what controlls the pressure, it's not the machine.
If you use an old style fitment the machine will just use the same pressure and the attachment will determine the flow of water. 

So a snow foam lance is lower pressure than a vario lance on high pressure.
But the machine outputs more pressurw through the snow foam lance than my K2 does.

Make sense?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Matt_Nic said:


> Used the K5 today for the first time. It's literally just a light on the hand gun that changes depending on what you've set the vario lance to.
> The vario lance is what controlls the pressure, it's not the machine.
> If you use an old style fitment the machine will just use the same pressure and the attachment will determine the flow of water.
> 
> ...


Great, thanks Matt - that's how i thought it worked.

That must be why the new type vario and dirt blaster lances have the longer connectors, in order to trigger the lights on the gun.


----------

